# Back and Forth Between ENTP, ESTP, and ISTP - help, anyone?



## Dania Ross (Aug 19, 2011)

So I've been really interested in MBTI and the Enneagram for over a year, but I find that I can't type myself as one thing for very long. Let me start from the beginning:
I was bullied a lot in grade school for being interested in schoolwork and being very lively and enthusiastic about what I liked. So when we all had to take a Myers Briggs test for kids, I tested as a solid INFJ because of the incredible amount of stress I was under at school. I look back on it now and laugh - that's crap for sure. Around the people I liked, I was that girl who pulled all sorts of crap, played wallball with the guys, playacted stuff, directed and starred in her own plays, etc.

I procrastinate - a LOT - because there's so many other things I'd rather be doing. Like, Taekwondo, playing music (instruments and whatever's on my iPod), reading, writing, biking, walking, hanging out with friends? Like, I have a major summer assignment for AP Bio which I should've started 2 months ago, but I honestly don't care about it at all so I haven't been putting in the time. It's so boring, and there's so much crap to sift through that I don't know how I'll understand it all by the time school starts.

I'm definitely a thinker - don't need to go over that much.

I go back between E and I sometimes because for me it really depends on the moment. With the right people, I am very, VERY loud, crazy, happy, and the life of the party, always going off on something interesting to talk about. Around my family (an ESTJ mom, an ISxJ dad, and an ESFP sister, as well as an ISFP brother w/special needs), I'm always like, "Leave me alone!!! You people annoy me! Give me some room to THINK!" I love to go out, dance, have a good time, but really, I'm pretty chill. And I'm no partier - you offer me a drink or a hit of something at a big party and I'll have to restrain myself from punching you in the face. Actually, I don't really go to huge parties. I'd rather go for a coffee with a few of my best friends. Maybe it's cause i live in a small town, but i'm just not into that sort of thing as much as some people. On a side note, I've never been kissed, and I tend to screw up romantic relationships because I'm afraid of tying myself down or I just don't have the balls to tell someone directly. I've had a lot of miscommunication because of that.

Now, the main problem is S vs N. I've taken more tests than I can count, and they usually say that I'm an S- but I feel like that's not the whole story. I'm comfortable with the descriptions of Se and Ni, but my Ne is really strong, according to the Jung test I took. So here's the case for S:

First off, I'm very interested in how things are done so that I can do them myself. I love experiences - it's not just enough for me to know how it's done if I can't do it myself. (Taekwondo, TV production, etc. I'm trying to get my grandpa to teach me how to repair a car engine.) If that happens, I feel really caged and cheated of something that could've been great. Second, I'm very straightforward when it comes to problem-solving - I see the problem, find the easiest, fastest, most effective solution, and act on it. (that's the key - AACTION.) I have an amazing memory - I can remember the track listing on a mix CD my dad made 10 years ago and I haven't listened to it in 7 years. I love to debate, but that's because I want people to see that my way is the right way - I don't like arguing for something that I don't care about and believe in (cough cough ENTP). And my INTP guy friend? Yeah, I kind of want to murder him because it feels like most of the time he's off on a different planet, where knowledge matters more than application. I mean, really. What the hell is the point of having knowledge if you don't use it to make something good happen?

But as for N - well, there's plenty of good reasons for that, too. I'm really, really, REALLY messy, and I suck at looking for things I've lost (which happens all the time). I am one of those people who has a heart attack about her missing sunglasses only to pat the top of her head and realize they were there the entire time. My mom often complains about my absentmindedness (again, could be that i'm just introverted at home) and lack of observation. (Ha! She's obviously never seen me when I'm normal, but whatever.) In school, I'm not a math and science person - I connect the dots best in English , history, and languages because I'm really good at seeing the big picture. I'm that kid who has all the "Aha!" moments in class. My face goes from passive to looking like a lightbulb was just turned on. I learn about a lot of things in extreme detail. If I find a show that's not airing new episodes, I will start from the very beginning and watch exactly in order so that I can understand the whole thing completely. (If it's on TV, whatever, but I have Netflix, bitches!) I'm also so interested in MBTI, Jung, Enneagram, whatever because I like how all the connections make sense in my brain - but I mostly use it to understand my family, friends, and peple I meet. Some have called me an absent-minded professor. I can be a professor - if I know something really well, I might explain it at a level that goes over people's heads. But it's also people's fault for not being well-informed!

General interests: crime dramas, action movies, rock music, dancepop music, reading and writing fiction, martial arts, history, languages (the ones that I can actually use), musical theatre, singing, violin

If you can offer any insight, that would be great. Thanks (and I'm sorry for dragging on so long. Come on, admit it - you're probably bored of me already.) :laughing:


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

I can see some entp traits, procrastination and your like to debate but idk, you sound more like a ESTP. ENTPs and INTPs get along really well from my experience since I tend to have great in depth conversations with them and it's usually very enjoyable


----------



## Dania Ross (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not saying conversations with him aren't enjoyable. They're usually pretty interesting. It's just that after a while, it starts to get annoying because I like the bottom line, and a lot of people I hang out with are prone to beating around the bush when it comes to what they want to say.

But thanks for your insight - it makes sense that if I were ENTP, i'd probably get along pretty well with my friend.

Anything else you used to come up with your decision?


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

mostly how you type there 2 key traits for a ENTP that you seem to have but there were also a major differences. We'll argue about anything not necessarily to proof we are right but to instigate them. Another difference is you like to recluse and think on your own, most ENTPs would get in an argument with someone more knowledgeable and pick their brain to then inform themselves later.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

> And my INTP guy friend? Yeah, I kind of want to murder him because it feels like most of the time he's off on a different planet, where knowledge matters more than application. I mean, really. What the hell is the point of having knowledge if you don't use it to make something good happen?


Haha, that's why you're not an NTP, in a nutshell. I don't know about I/E; it's very hard to tell online.


----------

